# بقيت واقفاً



## Afsar

بقَيت أم بقِيتُ واقفاً هناك


----------



## abdu-ki

بَقِيت واقفا
http://www.almaany.com/home.php?language=arabic&lang_name=عربي&word=بقي


----------



## khidmat

عندما ركبتُ بالحافلة فلم أجد مكاناً للجلوس فبقِيتُ واقفا رغم أني كنتُ متعباً جدا


----------



## cherine

لا داعي للفاء في "فلم أجد"، كما أن الفعل "ركب" لا يحتاج للباء. أقترح بعض التعديل على جملتك:
عندما ركبتُ الحافلةَ، لم أجد مكانًا للجلوس، فبقيت/فظللتُ واقفًا رغم أني كنت متعبًا جدًا


----------



## Afsar

ما معنى ظلل و كيف تكون حركاتها


----------



## cherine

Afsar said:


> ما معنى ظلل و كيف تكون حركاتها


ظَلّ بمعنى بقي أو دام على حالٍ ما. وظل من أخوات كان.
ويُفَكّ إدغام اللام عند إضافة ضمير لها: ظَلَلْتُ، ظَلَلتَ، ظَلَلْنَا، ظَلَلْتُم...إلخ


----------

